# Question on enlarger bellows



## SLR Cowboy (Dec 13, 2022)

I will be checking out a few used enlargers for sale this weekend. An Omega B22 and a Besler 23Ciii.
I understand one of the crucial things to look at is the condition of the bellows. If the bellows show signs of cracks are they repairable or replaceable?
If they are drying out is there a way to recondition them? I would hate to pass on a good deal if this item is serviceable.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 13, 2022)

23C.....




__





						Replacement Upper Bellows for Beseler 23C Enlargers
					





					store.khbphotografix.com
				





			Lower Bellows for Beseler 23C Enlargers
		

B22.....




__





						Used Bellows for Omega B22 and B66 Enlargers
					





					store.khbphotografix.com


----------



## SLR Cowboy (Dec 13, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> 23C.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you for that link, so a bad bellows is not a deal breaker looks like replacements are available.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 13, 2022)

You can also make your own......camera/enlarger bellows. 



			https://www.picto.info/RS_texts/bellows_RS.pdf


----------



## ac12 (Dec 13, 2022)

If you only have pin-holes (not tears or cracks), you can use BLACK liquid electrical tape, to patch the pin-holes.
I used it on my 4x5 view camera.
Just make sure to CLEAN the surface where you will put the patch, so it sticks.  It won't stick to a layer of dust.

If the bellows will need to be replaced, factor that into the price.


----------

